# Tone pots on protein



## ADAOCE (May 31, 2021)

I goofed and ordered a B25k and a B20k pot for the tone portion of each circuit. Will the B20k make a huge differenice? Would it be less of an issue on one pedal vs the other?


----------



## jhergonz (Jun 16, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> I goofed and ordered a B25k and a B20k pot for the tone portion of each circuit. Will the B20k make a huge differenice? Would it be less of an issue on one pedal vs the other?


not that much, but if you don't mind posting a schem, it will help. 😅


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 16, 2021)

The schematic isn’t released yet. I built it and it doesn’t make a huge difference I think at least. Thanks!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 16, 2021)

ADAOCE, Did you add a 5k resistor in series to the B20k pot?


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 16, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> ADAOCE, Did you add a 5k resistor in series to the B20k pot?


No I didn’t do that I just sent it with the 20k. So I haven’t done any in person comparison I’m mainly comparing what mine sounds like to videos on the pedal
Not a bad idea though because the lower portion of the tone sweep I don’t use.


----------



## Jkhicks (Jul 31, 2022)

I was about to try this. I can figure out everything except the pot values. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spi (Jul 31, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> The schematic isn’t released yet. I built it and it doesn’t make a huge difference I think at least. Thanks!


There's schematics in the Pro-10 Blue and Pro-10 Green PCBs.


----------



## ADAOCE (Aug 1, 2022)

Jkhicks said:


> I was about to try this. I can figure out everything except the pot values. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


This pot sub is fine. It sounds great to me. I never have the tone knob set to extreme trying to get more out of it.


----------

